# cutting moulding at odd angles



## daveinoxford (Sep 2, 2010)

I have a project that involves putting moulding around a hexagonal perimeter with unusual angles. The hexagon does not have equal sides and therfore the angles for the moulding need to be calculated so that when connected, the moulding will be correct.
Does anyone know how to calculate these angles? For example, if the angle is 70 degrees and the moulding is 1.5" wide what angle would I cut on each piece so the joint would be correct? Is there a general formula for calculating these angles for any angle?
Thanks, Dave


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

*WELCOME TO THE FORUM*

You could start with the full angle, and the pieces would be half. That doesn't always work out. You may have to do some test pieces on scrap for the specific angles.












 





.
.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

One thing I use to do when something like this came up was to take two scrap pieces of the trim, cut one on a 45 degree angle as if cutting for an outside corner cut. Place that piece of trim with the short point or inside cut at the point on the hex the trim would normally be installed. Take the other scrap piece and put it against the hexagon so it over laps the piece of trim you just place against the hex. Make a mark on the point on the trim where the point of the inside cut would be against the hex, on the outside of the two scarp pieces make a mark where they intersect. Draw a line from the marks you made on the scrap and cut and notice what the angle is so you can cut the good trim piece that angle. I hope I didn't confuse you.


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 29, 2008)

There are gadgets for measuring those angles, but as suggested above, the final solution is to cut/fit scrap pieces first.

The angles of a true hexagon would be 60deg, but there is rarely a perfect angle in house construction, so trial/error is the only real way. Each angle will be slightly different, fun ain't it, welcome to the joys of trim carpentry.


----------



## Butch (Dec 18, 2006)

hope this helps.....


----------

